# After 25 years



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

View attachment 17614
, Waiting for this for a long time.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Aris said:


> View attachment 17614
> , Waiting for this for a long time.


Excuse my lack of knowledge, what is in the photo?


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

bbcdon said:


> Excuse my lack of knowledge, what is in the photo?


I can't believe you don't know what is in the photo.

Aris Congrats (PM and let me know what what the heck you are showing us in the photo so people will think I know what I talking about)


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I wouldn't have posted if I knew. Like I said, excuse my lack of knowledge. Is it the number of flights?


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Waiting for what?


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

OH i see it now, thats unbelievable. Congrads


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

bbcdon said:


> I wouldn't have posted if I knew. Like I said, excuse my lack of knowledge. Is it the number of flights?


I don't know either... maybe no step between secondary and primary feathers? I don't know what he is getting at I was just messing around?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Will someone please share with the ignorant, such as myself!!!


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

I think I know!!!! 11th flight but thats pretty normal for a distant birds... Nice looking bird thou.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

That is really amazing........


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Where is Becky, If you put 2 11 flighted birds together will they breed more?
Dave


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> Where is Becky, If you put 2 11 flighted birds together will they breed more?
> Dave


Excellent concept!!! Lol...


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

i have read about this but this is my first time seeing it.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a 3D bird. I am going to count her flights in the morning. If she has 11, I am headed for Vegas!!!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

What are we talking about? Is it the color? The number of flight feathers? The length of the primary feathers? Come on, help us. The suspense is killing me.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

well i guess maybe the color?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Crazy Pete said:


> Where is Becky, If you put 2 11 flighted birds together will they breed more?
> Dave


* NO its just a genetic mistake,and it does not make the bird faster or a good distance bird.* GEORGE


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I have 1 mistake, I just think its kinda cool.
Dave


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

dont know whats going on but i want to know lets see if he replies.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

A guy in our club got some birds from a guy in NY that were known for having 11 flights. I have a few off of them, but have not checked their wings.


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

barless......


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Aris said:


> View attachment 17614
> , Waiting for this for a long time.


Aris, What is it............


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

Kind of just Happy to share it W/ you guys co'z i have one before w/ 11 Flights that won 8x 1st place,just lost that bird because of someone is so jealous that they cannot beat my pigeon (they shoot the bird) it's no Big Deal for some of you guys but for me it is. so let see for sure some of you are starting to count their flights.  and let's see who has one.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I have one on my yb team this year.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I have one A Fabry hen.
Dave


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

SouthTown Racers said:


> I have one on my yb team this year.


update me w/ this yb.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

SouthTown Racers said:


> I have one on my yb team this year.


which one?


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Chromie said:


> which one?


Gbf 10 4555 light blue check cock.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Aris said:


> update me w/ this yb.


What would you like to know about it ?


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

overall how's the performance of that bird? i've seen you have a lot of very good breeder's in youre loft.


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

i have one on my team with only 9 flights would you want to give me that extra flight for my bird


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

A friend of mine has an 11 flight hen blue bar, that he won last years OCR race with. First prize money.

I have a young cock bird from her, but it only has ten flights.

I don't THINK that 11 flights helps, but it could I guess. I wonder if anyone has a bird with 11 on both wings. Now that might help! But why stop there. How about 13 on each wing. Would that work well? Or be too far from "normal"?

I believe in nature, generally speaking, that anything that strays from normal ends up badly.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

conditionfreak said:


> A friend of mine has an 11 flight hen blue bar, that he won last years OCR race with. First prize money.
> 
> I have a young cock bird from her, but it only has ten flights.
> 
> ...


Unless the mutation gives them an advantage in mating. Then it just becomes evolution.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

conditionfreak said:


> A friend of mine has an 11 flight hen blue bar, that he won last years OCR race with. First prize money.
> 
> I have a young cock bird from her, but it only has ten flights.
> 
> ...


I have a pair that throws out one or two birds each year with 11 tips in both wings. They're good but they aren't any better then their brothers and sisters with 10 tips. I don't think it's the extra tip it's just the parents were really good and they passed it down to the kids. In 2009 one would have been 2nd champion bird in my club if my club had had that award in 2009. The one i had last year got lost on a toss where I let them up too late and they didn't make it home b4 dark. She's the only one that didn't make it home the next morning. I think she probly hit somthing flying in the dark. But she was def one of my better birds b4 she got lost on that toss.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Aris said:


> overall how's the performance of that bird? i've seen you have a lot of very good breeder's in youre loft.


Well, the bird wasnt the best bird in my loft, but it wasnt bad either. Thanks! My breeders have produced very well for me.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

Aris said:


> overall how's the performance of that bird? i've seen you have a lot of very good breeder's in youre loft.


wanna see him? I can get a pic of him tomorrow...


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

Chromie said:


> wanna see him? I can get a pic of him tomorrow...


ya put his pic.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

that bird is across the street from me now, I can get a pic tomorrow


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Aris said:


> View attachment 17614
> , Waiting for this for a long time.


I have a cock that looks like yours and after it's last molt it lost most of it's flecking and became mostly white like your bird. Here's a pic of him last year. He's a Bandit (bloodline) according to my friend that gave him to me and his father had 11 primary flight feathers too on it's right wing only but he passed away last May.


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

same bloodline that i have janssen/bandit.


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

what do u mean are you going to race after 25 yrs?
or is the bird 25 yrs old?


----------

